# My Show Hen



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

I just wanted to share a few pictures of my show hen Eggetha. She is a Double Laced Barnevelder Bantam hen.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow, she is beautiful! I love the green/gold color! Has she won anything yet?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Pretty!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Thank you! No, not yet. I will be showing her for the first time in March or April.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice bird... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She's very pretty!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I love the name. She's pretty too   :thumb:


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Thank you! I thought it was a fitting name lol


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

I just found out her first show will be February 25th!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

:clap: I love her name too! So cute!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Mini Goat Lover said:


> I just found out her first show will be February 25th!


 :thumbup: awsome! make sure to tell us how she dose!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> [quote="Mini Goat Lover":6g0idglf]I just found out her first show will be February 25th!


 :thumbup: awsome! make sure to tell us how he dose![/quote:6g0idglf]

Thanks, I will definitely let everyone know how she does.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:thumb:


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

We went to our first show today and we got a blue ribbon in showmanship.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Awsome!!! congrats!!! :stars: :leap:  :clap:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

:clap: Good job you and Eggetha!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------

